# side effects of smoking and fertility drugs



## poohfan31 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey....I'm new here...and need some serious help.  Does anyone know  what the effects would be if you want to smoke occasionally and are currently undergoing injections of fertility drugs to increase egg production.  I just don't wanna take any chances and mess up my eggs, ya know?  Got a lot of money invested already.

Hope someone gets back to me ASAP.  I would greatly appreciate it.

THANKS!!


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 5, 2005)

dont do it to much of a risk


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 9, 2005)

seen on discover channel the other nite, (i think it was discovery, may have been tlc or science, i was buzzed pretty good) that all of a womans eggs were produced while she was still in her mothers womb.  and egg production happens then and are released one at a time each month.  if that were true, then what do fertility drugs do?  do they start up the manufacturing process again?   hmmmm.....

never mine me,  just smoked my breakfast


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 9, 2005)

Haha   !!!!


----------



## tyeanden1 (Mar 19, 2005)

it will definatly mess with injections and probably decrese the eggs


----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2022)

BBQ Brisket increases sperm production ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2022)

Funny fker.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

patwi said:


> BBQ Brisket increases sperm production ..





especially if one uses Head Country bbq sauce


----------



## Patwi (Jun 17, 2022)

I hope poohfan31 got his/her nut ..


----------



## boo (Jun 17, 2022)

I know I did...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2022)

She lay any eggs


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

what?


----------



## pute (Jun 18, 2022)

Where did this come from?  Maybe pooh will chime in and tell us what ultimately happened....been 17 years....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Where did this come from?  Maybe pooh will chime in and tell us what ultimately happened....been 17 years....


I love you guys but don’t think I would totally rely on this thread for an answer to this question unless perhaps I really needed to be talked into a buzz.


----------



## pute (Jun 18, 2022)

Here is the answer to the puzzle.  Turns out pooh is really Nayda Slueman and has 13 kids. Proof you shouldn't take fertility drugs and smoke pot.


----------

